# Barsch nich essen dürfen???



## Zeberdee (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ihr werdet euch jetzt bestimmt wundern wenn ich frage, ob man einen Barsch essen darf. Mein Freund behauptet das sein Onkel irgend eine Liste hat und da steht drauf welche Fischart man nicht essen darf. Und da kommt der Barsch auch vor. Ich kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen. Es heißt doch der Barsch ich ein hervorragender Speisefisch mit wohlschmeckenden Fleisch und dann dürfte ich den nicht essen.

Aber ich will jetzt mal auf Nummer Sicher gehn und euch fragen was ihr darüber denkt?

Da bin ich echt mal wieder froh das ich dieses Forum gefunden hab, da wird mir wenigstens weitergeholfen.


Gruß 
Paddy


----------



## barsch-jäger (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

Also das man den "Normaln" Barsch, also den Flussbarsch nicht essen darf, wäre mir neu. Hab schon das ein oder andere mal Barsch gegessen und habs gut überlebt:m . Ist wirklich im Normalfall ein sehr gut schmeckender Speisefisch
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

Warum genau nicht?? #c 

Kann man zweierlei draus deuten: #c 

Erstens: Er ist nicht genießbar laut dieser Behauptung (stimmt nicht - ist lecker und gesund, sofern man ihn nicht mit den Stacheln runter schluckt)
Zweitens: Er darf nicht entnommen werden, weil geschützt (hier in NRW zumindest nicht)


----------



## Franky (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

:q Ich kann mir das nur damit erklären, dass da jemand die leckeren Stachelträger für sich allein haben will... :q
Tsetsetse... #d


----------



## Der-Hechter (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

man darf ihn nicht rückwärts samt flossen essen, sonst schon:q


----------



## Nimra (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

*Hallo @Zeberdee *

Es gibt in Bayern und anderen Bundesländern eine Rote Liste.
[SIZE=-1]*Rote Liste* gefährdeter *Fische.

*Schau mal im I-Net da findest du diese Liste.
Der wohl weitest verbreiteste Barsch der überall gefangen wird ist wohl der Flußbarsch. Und der ist so was von lecker. Ich würde nur empfehlen eine ordentliche Größe zum grillen/backen/räuchen  zu verwenden.

Grüße
Armin
[/SIZE]


----------



## Reisender (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*



			
				Zeberdee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ihr werdet euch jetzt bestimmt wundern wenn ich frage, ob man einen Barsch essen darf. Mein Freund behauptet das sein Onkel irgend eine Liste hat und da steht drauf welche Fischart man nicht essen darf. Und da kommt der Barsch auch vor. Ich kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen.
> 
> ...




Kluger Mann !!!

So Fresst ihr ihn die Lecker Burschen nicht alle wech....#6 #6 #6 #6 und er kann sich ins Fäustchen lachen.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

Oder die meinen das sei gefährlich, weil er als Raubfisch am Ende der Nahrungskettte steht und somit z. B. Schwermetalle sammelt.....

Wenn man allerdings sieht was im Fischladen für Barsch(filet), bzw. Kretzer im Bodenseeraum (gleicher Fisch) verlangt wird, müßten die ja allle entweder besonders doof oder schon gestorben sein, wenn man (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) Barsch nicht essen sollte.

Der ist richtig teuer!!

Hast Du das vielleicht von den PETA - Seiten??
Laut denen ist man eh kurz vorm Sterben wenn man Fleich oder Fisch isst ))


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

schmeckt auch oberlecker !!! :m
finde es nur schade wenn manche Barschwinzlinge verspeisen, die ja wohl auch ne Delikatesse sein sollen ... ( außer irgendwie der Bestand verbuttet )
liegt aber wohl daran das ich finde das große Barsche ne Menge Spaß am leichten Spinngerät machen ... |bla: :k


----------



## tapaesser (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

nd von mir hier gleich mal ein lecker Rezept für den Barsch.

Ich danke der Zeitschrift >Blinker< für dieses tolle Rezept


----------



## tapaesser (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

Upps. die pdf-Dtei war zu groß.

google mal zu Blinker.

Dort Fischrezepte und dann Barsch unter Brootkuhme.

Einfach legger.|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

oder nimmst *diesen* link ...  :m


----------



## Zeberdee (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*



			
				Nimra schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo @Zeberdee *
> 
> Es gibt in Bayern und anderen Bundesländern eine Rote Liste.
> [SIZE=-1]*Rote Liste* gefährdeter *Fische.
> ...



Könnte sein ja. Aber wieso soll der Flußbarsch in der Roten Liste sein! Den gibts doch haufen weise. Ich glaub der hat da was verwechselt.
Aber danke.

@all

jetzt kann ich es mir vorstellen wieso er so ein schmarn redet. Er ist nur neidisch weil er selbst nur rotaugen und so ein shit fangt. Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht.

Gruß
Paddy
PS. Jetzt kann ich meinen Barsch in Ruhe essen ohne mir Sorgen machen zu müssen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> :q Ich kann mir das nur damit erklären, dass da jemand die leckeren Stachelträger für sich allein haben will... :q
> Tsetsetse... #d


unterschreib :g


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> :q Ich kann mir das nur damit erklären, dass da jemand die leckeren Stachelträger für sich allein haben will... :q
> Tsetsetse... #d




da fällt mir ein das alle Zander in Hamburg schwer mit Schadstoffen belastet sind !!!!   |bla: 
muß ich uuunbedingt überall rum erzählen .... :m


----------



## tapaesser (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

Oh ja und ich erzähle das gleiche von den Aalen, da diese Spezies ja hauptsächlich am Grund lebt und jagdt.

Nur Elb-Brassen sind gesund.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Zander in Hamburg


 
ER HAT ES GESAGT - ER HAT DIE 2 BÖSEN WÖRTER GESAGT!!! |uhoh: 






|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

Die Raubfische im Oberharz sind alle schwer mit Pflanzenschutzmitteln aus der Forst belastet und daher nicht empfehlenswert zu essen - pfui Spinne ...  #t :g


----------



## Zeberdee (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

Ich hab ihn nochmal gefragt und er behauptet man kann ihn schon essen, sollte man aber nicht, den der hat irgend welche Schadstoffe!


----------



## fantazia (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

son blödsinn #q barsch und zander filet sind neben geräucherten fischen,mit die einzigen fische die ich gerne esse #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*



			
				Zeberdee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ihn nochmal gefragt und er behauptet man kann ihn schon essen, sollte man aber nicht, den der hat irgend welche Schadstoffe!


Sag ich ja alle diese Fische (Barsch,Zander,Hecht,Forelle) haben viel zu viele Schadstoffe und deswegen angelt man besser auch gar nicht auf sie!  
Laßt das bloß bleiben und vergnügt euch lieber mit Rotaugen und Karpfen. :g


----------



## tapaesser (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

@ angeldet

ja und dann sollen sie die "schlechten" Fische gen Norden verjagen, damit die Gewässer schadstoffärmer werden.|supergri


----------



## Melisande (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

Sorry, aber ich esse den Flussbarsch seit ich ein kleines kind bin
und er ist wirklich ein super leckerer Fisch, fettarm wohlschmeckend und fast nur filet
und auch die ganz kleinen sind ein gedicht in der fischsuppe

hat da jemand vielleicht angst vorm schuppen?
mit nem ordentlichen finnmesser (puukot) geht das aber.

also ich wünsche guten appetit.


----------



## chippog (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

damals, als ich noch in deutschland wohnte, 1988, war irgendwas mit schwermetallen und oder halogenierten kohlenwasserstoffen. auch hier in schweden gibt es vergleichbare problematik. hier hat es richtlinien för berufsfischer - die laut vorurteil ja mehr fisch essen - und für schwangere, was ich dann doch für sinnvoll halte. nun weiss ich nicht genau, wie diese sind, doch sinngemäss sollten schwangere und berufsfischer nicht öfter als soundso oft fisch essen. so ähnlich war es damals auch in deutschland wie gesagt. wenn es euch interessliert, kann ich die angaben hier in schweden ja mal ausfindig machen und übersetzen. für deutsche bestimmungen fühle ich mich hingegen weniger kompetent. in schweden kommt allerdings auch hinzu, dass es hier eine menge urberg mit schwermetallen samt den sauren seen, die dies schwermetalle besser aus dem urberg lösen, hat. chipp


----------



## Marlow (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich ja alle diese Fische (Barsch,Zander,Hecht,Forelle) haben viel zu viele Schadstoffe und deswegen angelt man besser auch gar nicht auf sie!
> Laßt das bloß bleiben und vergnügt euch lieber mit Rotaugen und Karpfen. :g



Hände wech von meinen Rotaugen, die futtern den ganzen Tag Hanf, die darf man wegen des BTM-Gesetzes nienimmernich essen.
Denk mal die halten die mit dem Auto an und machen ein Drogenscreening :m


----------



## SB-Canerods (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

Ich versteh denn Sinn dieser Diskussion nicht ganz. Schadstoffbelastung hin oder her, wenn einem der Barsch schmeckt (legger) soll er ihn doch essen. Schließlich essen die meisten auch schön gegrillte Steaks, die sind dann auch mit Schadstoffen belastet, genau wie Pilze. Also was soll´s :q 
Gruss
Simon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*



			
				SB-Canerods schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh denn Sinn dieser Diskussion nicht ganz.


Also ganz einfach: Es geht doch darum, daß im Sinne einer allgemeinen Ressourcenschonung (Fischbestand) die "alten Hasen" im Zweifelsfall lieber tausend Gerüchte, Geschichten und Märchen in die Welt setzen, damit möglichst WENIG Leute auf diese Fische angeln - oder noch besser sich nicht an die Gewässer trauen. Das ist leider so, weil es bezüglich der Angelgewässer zuviele Menschen gibt. Es wäre besser und wünschenswert, wenn das Verhältnis anders herum wäre. :k 

(Wichtige Info anbei, was zwar nicht zum Barsch gehört:
Hecht ist Anreicherungsräuber als Endglied einer Nahrungskette extrem mit Pflanzenschutzmitteln und PCB belastet (6mal mehr als für Verkaufsfisch zulässig) und sollte auf keinen Fall öfter als 1mal pro Jahr gegessen werden, da sehr schnell extreme Probleme an Leber und Geschlechtsdrüsen auftreten können :g)


----------



## chippog (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Barsch nich essen dürfen???*

das mit den alten hasen hatte ich noch nicht so gesehen... werd ich mir für die berufsfischer in schweden merken, damit die in den sack hauen statt dass die fische in denselben gehauen werden.... leider ist es allerdings doch so, dass sich schwangere gedanken machen sollten, nicht zu viele der leckeren fische, zweitletztes glied der nahrungskette, barsch, hecht, aal und so weiter zu verdrücken. letztendlich kann jeder wie er will, völlig auf solche empfehlungen schei.s.s.e.n, sie zu hundert prozent befolgen oder eben einen mehr oder weniger verkrampften mittelweg beschreiten. erwünscht: sachliche und hoffentlich richtige argumentation statt polemisches gelalle. skitfiske aus göteborg! chipp


----------

